# Use Group Classification for Toilets in Park



## CityKin (Mar 29, 2017)

New building for public toilets in a city park.  Code is IBC 2009

Should I classify them as U or B or A5?  The toilets are near a playground and baseball fields.

There really aren't any code implications, I'm just curious about the proper use group for such a building.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 29, 2017)

I'd say the B would be the closest...........I think a U is a stretch. Interesting question.


----------



## north star (Mar 29, 2017)

*@ ~ @*

CityKin,

The restrooms will not have an Occupancy Use
classification, because restrooms are not habitable
spaces.......They will not have an occupant load,
however, the number of plumbing fixtures planned
to be installed in there will be based upon the adjacent
playground and baseball fields.......Do you have a
calculated occupant load for these adjacent fields ?

Simply call them restroom buildings or structures.

If someone is "making you" classify them, I would
probably assign a " U classification ".


If these restrooms are directly connected or very,
very close by the athletic fields, you might say that
they are an Accessory Use to the A-5.

*@ ~ @*


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2017)

S- STORAGE


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2017)

Is it toilets only and no other use areas???


----------



## JBI (Mar 29, 2017)

Only toilets, U is appropriate....
SECTION 312
UTILITY AND MISCELLANEOUS GROUP U
312.1 General. *Buildings and structures of an accessory
character and miscellaneous structures not classified in any
specific occupancy* shall be constructed, equipped and maintained
to conform to the requirements of this code commensurate
with the fire and life hazard incidental to their
occupancy. Group U shall include, but not be limited to, the
following:
_(List omitted intentionally, emphasis added)_


----------



## JBI (Mar 29, 2017)

fatboy said:


> I'd say the B would be the closest...........I think a U is a stretch. Interesting question.


fatboy, Not the type of 'business' the Code refers to. LMAO


----------



## north star (Mar 29, 2017)

*$ y $ y $*

The U classification is, IMO, appropriate, because
some may look at them as a temporary Stable
for the Jack-arses that will use them, and the product
left behind.   Ha !   

*$ y $ y $*


----------



## fatboy (Mar 29, 2017)

OK, OK, I got it...........sheesh, I just threw it out there.

I had went right over that nifty lil first part, that catches all..........


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 30, 2017)

Yes Fat, you threw it and now you have had it thrown back at cha.

As above, only an "S" if "it" sticks and then only if it is not cleaned daily. (smiling)


----------



## JBI (Mar 30, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Yes Fat, you threw it and now you have had it thrown back at cha.
> 
> As above, only an "S" if "it" sticks and then only if it is not cleaned daily. (smiling)


LOL
But as long as ADAguy weighed in, let's not forget the accessibility requirements must be met as well.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 30, 2017)

ADA signage, this should doo!


----------



## cda (Mar 30, 2017)

Pcinspector1 said:


> ADA signage, this should doo!




Not in Braille and other sign spec problems


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 30, 2017)

I take it that these are multi-stall potties?

In which case they could be SA's, or better yet, TA's (Transfer Assemblies) maybe even WTA's (Waste Transfer Assemblies) .


----------



## linnrg (Mar 30, 2017)

all kinds of possibilities
A as stated my be appropriate!
B as stated may be appropriate!
Maybe even F?
s-1 single hole
s-2 two holer
u - after they get so crappy no one would "use" them
H should also be considered
or we consider R for Required Releasing Receptacles (R-3!!!!!!!!!)


we actually learn a lot of S*&#@ at this forum


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 30, 2017)

fatboy said:


> OK, OK, I got it...........sheesh, I just threw it out there.



Wanted to see if it would stick?


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 4, 2017)

stickiness "Depends" on level of "digestion"


----------



## cda (Apr 4, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> stickiness "Depends" on level of "digestion"




Is there a field test for that?


----------



## CityKin (Apr 5, 2017)

I issued it as a "U" UTILITY.  I've had others that had concession stands attached and did those as B or A depending on whether or not there were picnic tables under roof.  .


----------



## mark handler (Apr 6, 2017)

Parks are not defined in the building code
Portions of the park maybe an A, outdoor sporting events A5
Buildings can be an A, B or U, depending on use

What is the use? Concerts in the park, fairs and sporting events are more intensive uses.

Regular park, picnic small play areas are less intense.

So, it depends..


----------



## cda (Apr 6, 2017)

mark handler said:


> Parks are not defined in the building code
> Portions of the park maybe an A, outdoor sporting events A5
> Buildings can be an A, B or U, depending on use
> 
> ...




Would you say in a different way

A stand alone building is typed by the use of that building, if not somehow attached in some way to another use occupancy


----------



## mark handler (Apr 6, 2017)

cda said:


> Would you say in a different way
> 
> A stand alone building is typed by the use of that building, if not somehow attached in some way to another use occupancy


Maybe....


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 6, 2017)

Really folks..... H  occupancy for all the methane gas produced.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 7, 2017)

CDA, consider using a coefficient of friction test (smiling)

Mark, and what would you consider for an annual event such as the Renisance Faire at a public park?


----------



## cda (Apr 7, 2017)

*vomitory*

To make it authentic


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 7, 2017)

Wee! we have lift off.

Does that mean rated walls or only non-combustable?


----------



## sergoodo (Apr 7, 2017)

F Factory a sheit factory


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 7, 2017)

not a factory, a "D" for "disposal" site


----------

